# just got back from paphos



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 

Just got back from paphos, had the most amazing time and deffo know that we are making the right decision moving out. I think you need to go over on a researching trip to find out all the little and not so little things you need to know. I am so glad i did and feel a lot better about moving. 

Very positive and wanted to share this with the forum. 
Thanks


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, we've done the same!! Just arrived back here in the cold, Depressing weather of the U K, and wish we could have stayed in Cyprus. Once we sell here, we will be GONE!!! Good luck..


----------



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> Hi, we've done the same!! Just arrived back here in the cold, Depressing weather of the U K, and wish we could have stayed in Cyprus. Once we sell here, we will be GONE!!! Good luck..


When you looking to make the move?

Leanne x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Good to hear you've all enjoyed your time in Paphos.
I certainly am not looking forward to my trip to the UK for a week this Sunday
I know that after two days catching up with family and friends I will be desperate to get back 'home' to Paphos

Veronica


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Yesterday!! But seriously, the way the housing market is here in the U K, you can't hold your breath...So, if anyone out there in Cyprus wants to come back, I know a nice houe FOR SALE in the North East of England!!!


----------



## Lianehghs (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi you are doing the right thing. we moved out in july and apart from missing family and friends we dont miss anything else. Its fabulous here, my daughter started school 3 weeks ago and loves it. We live in a little village which has a fab atmosphere, lots of brits,very friendly. We love it


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Alan & Sue*



alan&sue said:


> Yesterday!! But seriously, the way the housing market is here in the U K, you can't hold your breath...So, if anyone out there in Cyprus wants to come back, I know a nice houe FOR SALE in the North East of England!!!


Best of luck selling your property, my wife and I sold our house in York 2 years ago, when the housing market was better, bought off plan in Cyprus and then rented in the UK while waiting for our property to be completed.
As time went on we thought, why rent in the UK when we could just as easily be renting in Cyprus.
We are currently renting up in Chloraka, just outside Paphos and have both been lucky enough to find work. We've been out for 3 months and love it.
We move out to our new place in Anarita at the begining of October and are looking forward to making new friends then.
Hope all goes well for you and if you need any help let me know


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Baily 44,Glad you had a nice time i have said before good to get info on formum all help but you need to go there spend time if it still feels right go for it. All the best to you all planning the move We over on the 9th oct bit jittery but looking forward to a new start Paul hope all goes well with move to Anirita . we will be looking for a rental for a year from Nov ,Chloraka,
Emba. see you all on the sunny side soon T
Tricia


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lianehghs said:


> Hi you are doing the right thing. we moved out in july and apart from missing family and friends we dont miss anything else. Its fabulous here, my daughter started school 3 weeks ago and loves it. We live in a little village which has a fab atmosphere, lots of brits,very friendly. We love it



Hiya, 

glad to hear its going really well, what village do you live in as its sounds lovely. 

thanks
Bev


----------



## donna15 (Sep 16, 2008)

*moving teenagers to cyprus*

hi Bailey new to this ,dont mean to sound stupid but is there special trips,organized .Soyou can find out different things ;.If so would just google .would you be able to give us more information .That would be great thankyou donna


----------



## donna15 (Sep 16, 2008)

[Hi glad to hear you love it in cyprus what part have you moved to .How old is your little girl ,i have two boys 13,16,and my daughter is11 .at the moment they dont want to move .But talking to all the expats it just confirms there is better things .


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Donna. Dont do trips you will end up buying something that may not be what you want
Look on the forums ask lots then book a Apartment(good deals in low sesons) stay as long as you can .Find out all you can see what area will suit you best go home think about it.
If you think its for you go for it.
Tricia


----------



## Lianehghs (Jun 9, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> glad to hear its going really well, what village do you live in as its sounds lovely.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev

We live in Peyia(up the hill from coral bay) Its lovely everyone is so friendly.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi lea. My sister-inlaw is out just now buying furnising for her new build at payia rise
right at top, great veiws. hope she enjoys it as much as you. I like payia but as i dont drive and next to no buses to far for me .(i will learn).
Tricia


----------



## meems (Sep 22, 2008)

Lianehghs said:


> Hi you are doing the right thing. we moved out in july and apart from missing family and friends we dont miss anything else. Its fabulous here, my daughter started school 3 weeks ago and loves it. We live in a little village which has a fab atmosphere, lots of brits,very friendly. We love it


HI,

where are you living, are there any villages nearby that have a similar atmosohere?

we really want somewhere where there are some friendly english so we dont feel too strange!!

We have 2 children 9 and 3 years old

Would love to hear more about the way of life

Thanks


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 

We used it as a holiday and booked as a normal holiday in the area which was of most interest to us and just got out there talking to people, meet a few expats whilst out there. I did have a tour around the villages by a property company but it was great with no pressure selling and gave us loads of information. 

We found the best way to find out anything is to ask and in cyprus there is always someone who knows someone who can help you its brill and very friendly, not like over here at all, everyone is more than willing to help you. 

What information do you need to find out? 

Bev


----------



## meems (Sep 22, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We used it as a holiday and booked as a normal holiday in the area which was of most interest to us and just got out there talking to people, meet a few expats whilst out there. I did have a tour around the villages by a property company but it was great with no pressure selling and gave us loads of information.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev

Basically we need to know where is the best area near to an international school that suits 2 children. we want them to have friends and to them if there are english people they wont feel too strange!!

We also need accomodation near paphos as i want to put children into the school there.

We want to rent long term initially - any idea?

Thanks


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

meems said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Basically we need to know where is the best area near to an international school that suits 2 children. we want them to have friends and to them if there are english people they wont feel too strange!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in the same position really. I need to be in paphos area for school and expats as i need people around me to talk to and make lots of friends. We have been looking at Chloraka, emba, Tremithousa and Peyia. These are all nice villages with a mix of cypriot and expat, maybe peyia has a little more expat than cypriot. There is no catchment area for the international school that i know of, although people get confused over the private and public international schools. I will be putting my child in the public school as i feel that this is a better start in her cypriot life, but each to there own i guess. 

When are you thinking of moving out there?


----------



## meems (Sep 22, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Yes, I am in the same position really. I need to be in paphos area for school and expats as i need people around me to talk to and make lots of friends. We have been looking at Chloraka, emba, Tremithousa and Peyia. These are all nice villages with a mix of cypriot and expat, maybe peyia has a little more expat than cypriot. There is no catchment area for the international school that i know of, although people get confused over the private and public international schools. I will be putting my child in the public school as i feel that this is a better start in her cypriot life, but each to there own i guess.
> 
> When are you thinking of moving out there?


We hope july next year, it seems a long time but we know it will come around quickly!
I had thought about the local schools but we are frightened about the language barrier!!!
When do you go?, how do you find the locals?
We havent been to paphos just larnaca and aiya napa, just want somewhere better climate, really can't imagine not liking it though!

thanks so much for your help


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

meems said:


> We hope july next year, it seems a long time but we know it will come around quickly!
> I had thought about the local schools but we are frightened about the language barrier!!!
> When do you go?, how do you find the locals?
> We havent been to paphos just larnaca and aiya napa, just want somewhere better climate, really can't imagine not liking it though!
> ...


Hiya, 

the kids will be fine with the language barrier and you will be ok as majority of people speak english, prob best you have a holiday out there first. I found paphos very differant to ayia napa and larnaca don't know why but just differant so best o see for yourself really. PM me if you want and we can help eachother out. 
Thanks
Bev


----------



## meems (Sep 22, 2008)

HI bev

Thanks, sounds good, husband not convinced yet about cyprus, still thinking france, but i want a better climate for us all and of course you can still sky in the winter, so i beieve!

Thanks again, will keep in touch.


----------



## donna15 (Sep 16, 2008)

*moving to cyprus*

hi tricia thanks for your reply i will keep looking on the forum .and not go with an agency i suppose we need to come over and get a feel for what is right .As we have only been to paphous .its just when you go on holiday ,you see things differently ..good luck with everything donna.


----------



## happymax28 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Max Madgen*



bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just got back from paphos, had the most amazing time and deffo know that we are making the right decision moving out. I think you need to go over on a researching trip to find out all the little and not so little things you need to know. I am so glad i did and feel a lot better about moving.
> 
> ...


Hello Bev,

The other thread has been closed so I am replying to your question on this one.

My flat is a brand new one (just recently completed) and it's in the Peyia area (15min from Paphos), with lovely seaviews from a private veranda. It's a fully furnished 1 bedroom. 

Should you require more information and be interested in the property, please contact Billy from Medgen directly and tell him that you are referring to Massimo's apartment in PArk View Gardens, Peyia.

Thanks for your interest and feel free to contact me again!

Regards,

Max


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

*rental*

happymax28

Thanks for replying to me, we are looking for a 2 bed or more as we have young daughter. I am sure you will have no problems in payia renting this apartment out as everyone wants to live there at the moment. 

Are you living in uk or cyprus?


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

happymax28 said:


> Thank you for your quick answer. Sorry I couldn't help.
> 
> I am living in the UK and I assume you do, too (for now at least!).
> 
> ...


#
I will keep ypu in mind if we need to pop over to paphos before we move over. I have found the website @Owners Direct' to be brilliant for holiday lets and long term lets, take a look at it I think its great and have used it a few times before. 
(also made some good friends too). 
thanks
Bev


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

alan&sue said:


> Yesterday!! But seriously, the way the housing market is here in the U K, you can't hold your breath...So, if anyone out there in Cyprus wants to come back, I know a nice houe FOR SALE in the North East of England!!!


Hi Alan & Sue, Looking out of our window at the rainy scene of empty soggy fields, can't help thinking of the warmer climes of Cyprus. Unfortunately the downturn in the UK property market is already forcing us to reaccess our financial options. Veronica has been a real help in helping keep the dream alive, but moving to our dream villa in Polemi is now somewhat of a problem.
Never intended to buy to sell, but currently that is our only option.
You may beat us moving after all.
I'll keep my eye on developments and look to see what 2009 brings!
Regards, Chris


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Alan & Sue, Looking out of our window at the rainy scene of empty soggy fields, can't help thinking of the warmer climes of Cyprus. Unfortunately the downturn in the UK property market is already forcing us to reaccess our financial options. Veronica has been a real help in helping keep the dream alive, but moving to our dream villa in Polemi is now somewhat of a problem.
> Never intended to buy to sell, but currently that is our only option.
> You may beat us moving after all.
> I'll keep my eye on developments and look to see what 2009 brings!
> Regards, Chris


I know exactly how you feel! We're just trying to keep positive and hang on in there. All we can all do at the moment is keep our fingers crossed that this doesn't last too long.
We haven't sold yet here in the U.K. We're just doing everything we can, but we're still determined!!
Good luck, Alan & Sue


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI,all .We were lucky to sell july now living the dream, dont give up ,things always swing around,in time.last year it all seemed so far away for us things happend OH lost job pushed us to be brave and go for it. Early days sure there will be tuff times ahead but we are here.
best of luck to you all.
Tricia


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> HI,all .We were lucky to sell july now living the dream, dont give up ,things always swing around,in time.last year it all seemed so far away for us things happend OH lost job pushed us to be brave and go for it. Early days sure there will be tuff times ahead but we are here.
> best of luck to you all.
> Tricia


Hello yummymummy,
I have read so many of your posts and just wanted to say I really hope everything works out brilliantly for you and your family!
You are now doing exactly what so many of us are sitting at home wishing we were doing, and continue to find excuses and reasons to wait a bit longer.
I hope your new life is everything you want it to be, good on ya!
Best wishes
Jac


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thankyou ,Jac, Loving it early days , sun set at the end of a busy day its wow we live here.
Last few days in scotland i did think what are we doing things may have been better in a few more years . No go for it cut the budget to fit, make it work, we will give it our best shot.
Tricia


----------



## Donna67 (Nov 2, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Thankyou ,Jac, Loving it early days , sun set at the end of a busy day its wow we live here.
> Last few days in scotland i did think what are we doing things may have been better in a few more years . No go for it cut the budget to fit, make it work, we will give it our best shot.
> Tricia


Your posts are so inspiring. I can't wait to come in Feb. Everyone says it is an amazing place to live.
Anyone in Famagusta area on this site to share their stories, tips etc. We are looking at living in Kapparis.
Counting the days
x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Jac, 

We made a list of the +s and -s when we were deciding... the pluses ran into two pages, the minuses in to half a page.... no competition! If you haven't, try it - you'll be amazed!

Every morning when we eat breakfast out by our pool we sit and wonder at the fact that its mid November and we are sitting eating breakfast outside... no coats, no jumpers. with awesome views and peace and quiet!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Jac,
> 
> We made a list of the +s and -s when we were deciding... the pluses ran into two pages, the minuses in to half a page.... no competition! If you haven't, try it - you'll be amazed!
> 
> Every morning when we eat breakfast out by our pool we sit and wonder at the fact that its mid November and we are sitting eating breakfast outside... no coats, no jumpers. with awesome views and peace and quiet!



The way things are going it is looking very much as though we will be eating Xmas dinner outside again
I will drink a toast to all those poor people huddled around their fires in the UK


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

We moved over in August and are renting in Kisonerga, outside Paphos. With house prices plummeting here, we are holding on until next year before we buy. Rent is fairly cheap compared to the UK. We have a beautiful 3 bed villa with a big pool and a fantastic sea view an easy walk to the beach for 1200 euro pcm. We moved because my work sent me here, I've never been before and we are loving it! 

We lived near Larnaca to start with but the developement we were living in was all retired people. We've got nothing against the older generation at all and we made some good friends but the social life stopped at 9pm! So we've moved down to Paphos which definitely has the largest UK population and made more friends our own age (30's & 40's). We have decided we will definitely not be buying off plan after hearing a raft of horror stories of builders refusing to finish until they get more money, not handing over title deads as they haven't paid capital gains tax, going bust before the building is finished and dissapearing with all the money or just having to live in a building site for years with houses being built in front of you ruining the view. They don't stick to the origional plan here so don't be surpirsed if you lose your view and apparently there is nothing you can do about it. We usd to live in a developement at Psematismenos, Larnaca District. The pool never got finished as the developer kept asking for more and more money. There was a communal pool which only got finshed last year despite being promised when the devlopement started 12 years ago. The commual pool is filthy as the developer stopped cleaning it because people had got so sick of waiting, they built their own pools and refused to keep paying rapidly rising running cost. The whole developement was like a building site 12 years after starting. People who had bought their houses years ago still haven't got title deads and now the developer has changed his mind and built 2 storey houses in front of them, ruining the view they were promised. Worse still, he's only erected the skelletons and said he's not going to finish them until he's got buyers.

Many people have taken their houses off the market and put them back on to rent as they can't get the prices they want. So lots of cheap rentals available to meet every budget. You can get a 2 bed appartement for a couple of hunded euro a month at the moment! Just be sure to only sign a contract on a completely finished building. That was the mistake we made first time round. I signed the rental agreement on a newbuilt on the understanding that the pool and drive would be finished within a month. A week after we moved in the work stopped on the pool. After refusing to pay the next months rent until the pool was finished the landlord (who is British) finally admitted they had fallen out with the developer, who wanted more money. The pool wouldn't be finished until next year, they eventually ofered a slightly reduced rent but by that time we had found the house we are in now so we movd out. As they had broken the contract by not finishing the pool we could easily leave, so we did on health and safety grounds. The "pool" was a very deep dangerous hole in the back garden with big spikes sticking up. 

We almost rented another unfinished house. The whole place inclusing the pool was finished, just waiting for the electrcal goods (cooker etc) to go in but after the last bebacle we decided to stick to our rule of completely finished an not on an unfinished developement. We are very glad we did.

It's also easier to find work once you are here. I moved with my company but got offered a better position last month so have moved to another company.

Just be very very careful about buying.


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi*



Arranexpat said:


> We moved over in August and are renting in Kisonerga, outside Paphos. With house prices plummeting here, we are holding on until next year before we buy. Rent is fairly cheap compared to the UK. We have a beautiful 3 bed villa with a big pool and a fantastic sea view an easy walk to the beach for 1200 euro pcm. We moved because my work sent me here, I've never been before and we are loving it!
> 
> We lived near Larnaca to start with but the developement we were living in was all retired people. We've got nothing against the older generation at all and we made some good friends but the social life stopped at 9pm! So we've moved down to Paphos which definitely has the largest UK population and made more friends our own age (30's & 40's). We have decided we will definitely not be buying off plan after hearing a raft of horror stories of builders refusing to finish until they get more money, not handing over title deads as they haven't paid capital gains tax, going bust before the building is finished and dissapearing with all the money or just having to live in a building site for years with houses being built in front of you ruining the view. They don't stick to the origional plan here so don't be surpirsed if you lose your view and apparently there is nothing you can do about it. We usd to live in a developement at Psematismenos, Larnaca District. The pool never got finished as the developer kept asking for more and more money. There was a communal pool which only got finshed last year despite being promised when the devlopement started 12 years ago. The commual pool is filthy as the developer stopped cleaning it because people had got so sick of waiting, they built their own pools and refused to keep paying rapidly rising running cost. The whole developement was like a building site 12 years after starting. People who had bought their houses years ago still haven't got title deads and now the developer has changed his mind and built 2 storey houses in front of them, ruining the view they were promised. Worse still, he's only erected the skelletons and said he's not going to finish them until he's got buyers.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from someone with an upbeat attitude towards life in Cyprus and although you've had several issues regarding rental properties you seem to have worked your way through them successfully.
My wife and I were renting up in Chlorakas for a while and enjoyed it very much, before moving into our place in Anarita.
You're also right about Resale properties VS Offplan properties, at least with a Resale you can see what you're getting for your money and know if it has title deeds etc (that is assuming you have a decent solicitor, which is a must).
That said there are some very reputable developers out there and to tar them all with the same brush would be perhaps a bit harsh.

I look forward to reading more of your posts, keep them coming


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Paul Fletcher said:


> Good to hear from someone with an upbeat attitude towards life in Cyprus and although you've had several issues regarding rental properties you seem to have worked your way through them successfully.
> My wife and I were renting up in Chlorakas for a while and enjoyed it very much, before moving into our place in Anarita.
> You're also right about Resale properties VS Offplan properties, at least with a Resale you can see what you're getting for your money and know if it has title deeds etc (that is assuming you have a decent solicitor, which is a must).
> That said there are some very reputable developers out there and to tar them all with the same brush would be perhaps a bit harsh.
> ...


Oh absolutely! I'm not saying all developers are bad, just be very very careful and as you said be sure to get a good solicitor. Our neighbours have just moved from Anarita, they loved it there, there's a very good community there. I'm sure you will be very happy.


----------

